# Shutzhund in CT???



## rcarde (Jul 14, 2011)

hello I am new to the forum I have two very well bred Shepards a male pup and a female adolescent and am currently doing serious protection work in Ablnay NY but its becoming too far of a hike for me, and was wondering does anyone know if there are any GOOD shutzhund trainers or clubs that are current and active as GOOGLE has for once failed me...


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Where in CT are you? There is one in Pomfret Center, CT http://www.quinebaugschutzhund.org/default.aspx 

I looked into them as I am in CT but a few months ago they were not taking on new members but said anyone could come watch. Also in Stratford, CT there is a private trainer that can train it as well. http://www.grassoshepherds.com/

Hope this helps. I really want to get into it too but just don't have the money for private training right now. If you would be willing to meet up with me I'd love to learn some protection with my two.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

USCA's web site.

USA Clubs - New England

New England Region's site.

New England Region of USA

You will have to contact the clubs to know their locations. The contact person's address is not always the club's address.

DVG clubs in New England are pretty few and far between.

Member Clubs & 2011 Officers in North KG


----------



## rcarde (Jul 14, 2011)

Gilly1331 said:


> Where in CT are you? There is one in Pomfret Center, CT http://www.quinebaugschutzhund.org/default.aspx
> 
> I looked into them as I am in CT but a few months ago they were not taking on new members but said anyone could come watch. Also in Stratford, CT there is a private trainer that can train it as well. http://www.grassoshepherds.com/
> 
> Hope this helps. I really want to get into it too but just don't have the money for private training right now. If you would be willing to meet up with me I'd love to learn some protection with my two.


Im int Bridgeport I tried that first place you said but never got a response but iw ill try the guy out in stratford as thats like in my back yard


and YES i would love to meet up and learn from others as well as share some thought...


----------



## rcarde (Jul 14, 2011)

lhczth said:


> USCA's web site.
> 
> USA Clubs - New England
> 
> ...


Thanks but i as well have tried those clubs and seems like either they are extremely busy or not active because no one gets back to you


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Did you call the contacts or email?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I know someone who has gotten a dog from Grasso, he imports dogs. She got him as a puppy, and he's a very nice dog, solid temperament.

I know nothing about his training expertise, but am told he's a nice guy..sorry can't help with anything else


----------



## rcarde (Jul 14, 2011)

lhczth said:


> Did you call the contacts or email?


tried both ill give it a few more days and try again but its been over a week


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

You could also contact Kandi who is listed on one of the sites mentioned, she is in Canaan CT I believe, and last I knew was doing schutzund training in MA. She may be able to direct you/advise you


----------



## szariksdad (Jun 25, 2010)

It been a while since I lived in the northeast but are you close enough from Bridgeport to go down to Long Island, there are a few active clubs there to train with.


----------



## acillaton (Jun 17, 2010)

Are you willing to travel to Long Island? There are some good SchH clubs too. Lighthouse club, Mid Island club, NY schutzhund and police club....
Sorry, I can't help you more...


----------

